# Classic Raceway in Akron OH still racing??



## OHrcr (Nov 7, 2010)

I have been out of the racing scene for a bit and went to look for Classics website to see when they are racing and I can't find it, I've tried calling their # and can't get ahold of anybody, does anybody know if they are still racing on the weekends or friday nights?? what are the hours?? Thanks.


----------



## BEACH (Oct 13, 2002)

Last I heard they had an indoor off-road, but that was several years ago...


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

OHrcr said:


> I have been out of the racing scene for a bit and went to look for Classics website to see when they are racing and I can't find it, I've tried calling their # and can't get ahold of anybody, does anybody know if they are still racing on the weekends or friday nights?? what are the hours?? Thanks.


Classic has shut down. No word yet from anyone if they will reopen but as of now nothing going on there. Your next best bet would be Medina RC Raceway in Reagan Park. They have a thread on the off road section.


----------



## OHrcr (Nov 7, 2010)

oh man.. well thanks. Does the Medina track have a website for the schedule or just the thread.?


----------



## AndreiT (Oct 5, 2009)

http://www.medinarcraceway.com/


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

Check out the ARCS outdoor in Ashtabula, also the K&B in Kingsville. They may or may not be to far of a drive but putting the info out there.

Both have threads in the offroad track discussion area on these forums.


----------



## OHrcr (Nov 7, 2010)

where are the threads at? I've looked in the offroad track area and can't find any of them. Is the track name in the title??


----------



## Bob Imbrigotta (Sep 8, 2008)

Check them out under Off Road RC racing track discussion. Each track has a thread in this section.


----------

